# Corn snake morph please. Advice needed.



## Bakerton (Dec 26, 2009)

I've seen a cornsnake for sale. (Second Picture)
Its a bit more pricey than I 'd like to pay... the shop were useless about telling me the morph etc, so I took a picture.
sorry the pics aren't very good.

The close up (first picture) picture is of a anery motley from a website which looks very much like it, though this snake didn't have checkered under belly it was almost plain with speckled shading lines on some of the underbelly scales. And it wasn't as yellow - though did have yellow around the head / neck area.


Thankyou for any advice.


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like an Anery Motley to me...


----------



## Bakerton (Dec 26, 2009)

Chromisca said:


> Looks like an Anery Motley to me...


 
even with the no checkered underbelly markings?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Bakerton said:


> even with the no checkered underbelly markings?


Motley creates a blank white/lightly speckled belly, same as Stripe and Bloodred do. 

I will second that it is an Anery Motley.


----------



## Bakerton (Dec 26, 2009)

:no1:


Ssthisto said:


> Motley creates a blank white/lightly speckled belly, same as Stripe and Bloodred do.
> 
> I will second that it is an Anery Motley.


 
Thankyou very much for explaning that.

Just out of curiosity how much should I expect to pay for a 09 unsexed?


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

Motley's usually don't have the ventral pattern: Motley Cornsnake - Ians Vivarium Cornsnakes

But the yellow under the chin and neck is characteristic of an Anery, and the pattern definitely looks motley to me!


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

Bakerton said:


> Just out of curiosity how much should I expect to pay for a 09 unsexed?


You'll definitely pay more at a shop than you would from a private breeder. I've seen some Anery Motleys go for anywhere between £20-50, and then more at shops...


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I would say anery motley aswell. I sold an adult male about 12 months ago. He was 3 or 4 years old, proven breeder, very tame, good feeder etc and I only got £20 or £30 for him. Anerys are not very expensive tbh!


----------

